# We have a demanding problem.



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

- Everyday when I wake the flock up; the first thing they want to do is come out of the cage. They start making so much noise and demanding to open their cage. They stand really close to the door and look at me like "when are you seriously going to open it?". I try to talk to them smoothly and patiently so they calm down a little bit. As soon as I open the cage to change their water and food bowls they jump to the door and start climbing up to escape !!!
They have plenty of toys inside their cage. I've been a little bit indulgent with time out of the cage the only time I don't let them out when I know I have to go out. As soon as I get back home the first thing I do is bring them out. I know that while I'm out they're screaming they're little lungs out. It's getting a little bit out of hand. They're becoming noise and very demanding. 

There's another problem too. I'll have to move them out of the birdie room soon. We need the space because my sister in-law is moving in with us for a little while. So the birds are going to be in a comfortable place but it has no doors; its a very wide hallway . Anyway I'm not sure I'm going to be able to let them out as much as I do right now. Up until this day, they're out of the cage for many hours ( since they wake up until they go to bed ) except when I have to go out and there's no one else home. And those little moments they have to stay in the cage they're acting up so bad... I'm not sure how its gonna work once they're out of the birdie room ! ! ! & we won't have so much space for them to play around the whole day... Are they gonna go crazy and noisy and at the same time drive me nuts ?! 

What should I do ? Its worrying me... that I won't be able to make them completely happy....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Although they might not be happy at first, your birds will adjust to whatever new routine you set for them. If you don't want them to scream to be let out first thing in the morning, then make a habit of NOT letting them out then most of the time. The noise will go on for a while but they'll eventually figure out that it isn't getting them anywhere and they'll stop making so much effort.

Same thing when they move into the hall. They may make a serious nuisance of themselves at first but then they'll adjust to the new routine. Although it's also possible that the move may startle them so much that they behave themselves from the start. If they can't get out as much as before, it will be helpful if the cage is quite large so they have plenty of room to move around in.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. 
The cage is really spacious and I usually get them toys constantly and give them all the treats they like; I don't cook for myself or my boyfriend, but I cook for them . 
They just want to be out all the time and it makes me feel so bad to let them just scream like they're miserable and they just stare at me when I get near the cage. I think its all tricks to manipulate me hehehe. 
I'm going to try to be strong and be a little more strict with them. I don't want this to become a bigger problem if people who live around start complaining about the screaming... :blush:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The screaming might be worse for a while if it worked for them in the past - when it doesn't work for them now they'll try harder for a bit and then give up. This is called an extinction burst and it usually lasts for 3 days. You really do need to be strong during this phase and not give in to them while they're screaming. Because if you do give in, they've just learned that if they scream long enough they'll get what they want. Only let them out when they're NOT screaming.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

I will try my best ! 
Thank you so much for the advise !


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Reading this makes me realise how much like toddlers cockatiels are!!!
Billy has tantrums when he can't get his own way too, and screams if he isn't allowed out.
Luckily I only have one tantrumy toddler in a cage, you have loads (is that 9 in total Diana?)


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

i have exactly the same problem with my sausage! We didnt let her out the first few weeks we got her to let her settle in, then as soon as she started coming out, we just let her out all the time we were home, which is alot as my boyfreind isnt working at the moment. Now whenever we want some time without her jumping all over everything and anything she screams to be let out!  Weve tried ignoring her, but end up covering her up as it gets very irritating! Which of course makes us feel guilty  covering her up does work, but as soon as you uncover shes throwing tantrums again! n i cant leave her covered up forever! I need to be more persistant with ignorance! We all like to spoil our birds too much thats the trouble !


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Sar said:


> Luckily I only have one tantrumy toddler in a cage, you have loads (is that 9 in total Diana?)


Hi Sar, at the moment I have three different cages. I have in total 7 cocktiels and 2 budgies. 4 of my tiels are in a very large cage which they only go in to sleep. and 3 of them are in a separate cage, but it is not as big as the other cage (still very spacious). In the mornings I put them all together in the larger cage. I only leave the budgies in their own cage because they like doing their own thing and they're not really crazy about coming out anyway . Tiels on the other hand, I am totally sure they have enough space in the cage and many things to keep them entertained. They just love being outside of the cage.
From all 7 Cockatiels; only 2 are young birds. The rest of them have been rescued from neglecting homes and they're not as young. One of the young ones, a female, is the leader of the Flock. "what she does, the rest do". 
Right this moment, they've been calling out for me for about 20 minutes. They're waiting for me to take them out but I'm trying to be strong. . . ehehe And the female is the one that stares at me whenever I go near the cage and she's the one who demands more attention. About 10 more minutes had passed and they're more calmed. Only the female is calling out .
Lets see how much longer I can do this !  



> Weve tried ignoring her, but end up covering her up as it gets very irritating! Which of course makes us feel guilty  covering her up does work, but as soon as you uncover shes throwing tantrums again! n i cant leave her covered up forever! I need to be more persistant with ignorance!


Beckins, I have never really tried covering them. Well, up until now they've been whatever they please... Sometimes my budgies get so annoyed by the constant screaming that they just do their weird noise for a couple of seconds like telling " shut up ! " and it works for a couple of minutes .
I know I've spoilt them too much and now I'm gonna try to change my attitude and be a little more strict. You should too try to be more strict and as you said more persistant with ignorance ! 

Good luck !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My birds are out morning till night which i place the playing table next to my window then put ladders up so they can see out the window and i swear they dont move till i come in from work, they sit at window looking for other birds lol The table has food/water and toys so they never leave the table or window


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Leaving them out is OK if they are well behaved. Billy tends to stay put too. My previous tiels were much naughtier and more inquisitive. They were very destructive and got into all sorts of scrapes once my back was turned so I had to shut them in when I was at school (then at work)


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Hahahaha I wish mine would stay put .
Maybe its because of the number of tiels I have... They're always so hyper too ! ! !
As soon as I open the cage they fly all over the place and do whatever they want. 

This is a whole they made on the wall while they were out of the cage . 
Once again it was made by two females, the young one and another one The funny part is that whenever I catch them doing naughty things, they act "mad" at me. The young female, whenever I point at her and say "no" she replies like gaggling words  

Goshhh, lately I'm feeling so over-whelmed !!! :blink:
I love them very much but sometimes they can get on my nerves too


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh that IS naughty! Mine only ate school books and things like that!

My previous (and much-misses ) tiels used to understand 'no' and would answer back with a telling-off squawk if I said 'no' about anything they were doing. They would stop what they were doing though.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

I can honestly say... Its the young female that has a bad attitude, she's the only one who "talks" back to me when I say no. 
She's a sweetheart most of the time... but when she's being naughty she wants to have it her way.  she's always really energetic; never seems to be tired. . . 
This is a video of her when she's being lovely 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn1RHSISiyc

I will try to make a video of her when she's being naughty too


----------



## mjs6643 (Oct 17, 2010)

Persephone just likes to perch on the cage door and watch TV or take a nap. Do I just have an extremely lazy tiel?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww just seen the video im like that with lucky while she is preening and i feel a strong bond when we are like that, your tiels look lovely


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Ignoring does NOT work with Freddie. He screams until somebody comes to the cage (me, in other words) and tells him he's a "pretty baby." That usually holds him for a while and then he'll decide he ought to have another visit and he starts raising cain again until I go tell him he's a pretty baby again.  All my birds are divas.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Ignoring does NOT work with Freddie. He screams until somebody comes to the cage (me, in other words) and tells him he's a "pretty baby."


Ignoring doesn't work if you always end up giving in to him lol. It just teaches him to keep on screaming for a long, long time until he gets what he wants. For ignoring to work you have to never give in until he finally stops screaming, and then pay attention to him when he's being quiet or making sounds that you like. If you really start ignoring him the screaming could go on for three days straight before he finally gives up, so it'll take nerves of steel and a pair of earplugs to deal with it.


----------

